# ASI-Bus Diagnose



## HerrKaleu (28 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal ein Diagnosegerät der Fa. Biehl+Wiedemann zu Testzwecken schicken lassen.

Das Gerät heisst ASI-Analyzer Innovationsstufe 2.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Gerät und kann evtl. was dazu sagen?

Ich habe in meinem ASI-Bus das Problem das sporadisch ein Slave aussfällt.(Anzeige Fault, Slave fehlt oder kann nicht erkannt werden)

Nachdem ich die "Vor-ort-schalter" der Fa. Moeller (M22-ASI-C) aus meinem Bus entfernt habe tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf.


GRuss Thorsten


----------



## HaDi (28 Juli 2008)

Ich habe den AS-Interface Analyzer von Siemens, der wird wohl ganz ähnliche Funktionen haben. In der Regel hat es bei mir bisher genügt, die Slaves, die Fehler melden, auszutauschen. Einmal hatte ich den Analyzer im Einsatz, weil ein Slave immer nur kurzzeitig weg war, da hat er mir dann über das Mitzählen der Fehltelegramme geholfen, den Übeltäter zu finden.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Deltal (28 Juli 2008)

Also ich hab den Analyser (auch Siemens) auch mal im Einsatz gehabt um Probleme mit dem AS-i Bus zu lösen. Eigendlich kann man nur schauen welcher Slave die meisten Fehler verursacht und den Slave dann tauschen.

Es gibt zwar auch die Möglichkeit sich den Inhalt der Datenpakte anzuschauen, aber das war irgendwie ziemlich umständlich und schwer.

Hatte damals noch einen Techniker von Siemens dabei, da haben wir noch rausgefunden das man AS-i Leitungen nicht in die nähe von Servomotor-Zuleitungen legen sollte: Motor an > alle Slaves bekommen Fehler, Motor aus > keine Fehler.

Zusammengefasst: Der Slave mit den meisten Fehlerpaketen = austauschen.
Haben alle Slaves Fehler = Master tauschen oder Leitungen checken


----------



## HerrKaleu (1 August 2008)

*Slave ID, Bus Netz*

Hallo,

habe jetzt mal den Slave der die meisten "Kommunikationsprobleme" hat versucht auszutauschen.

Leider hat der Hersteller mitlerweile freundlicherweise die ID geändert. Somit zeigt mein neuer Slave bei richtiger Adresse trotzdem "Fault".

Müsste mit meinem Siemens Master (Link20E) evtl. alles neu einlesen und projetieren.

Der ASI-Bus wird mir mit zunehmender Beschäftigung immer unsympathischer.

Leider hat der Anlagenhersteller das Busnetz mehr oder minder nur so "hingerotzt", so das ich das jetzt nach und nach aufarbeiten muss.(Leitunglänge optimieren, unnötige Abzweige austauschen etc.)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 August 2008)

hallo,
unter umständen könnte dir von ifm eine anleitung zur störungssuche helfen, den link habe ich jetzt nicht parat, aber da war schön beschrieben, wie man mit dem oszi fehler aufspüren kann, war sehr gut beschrieben.


----------



## Dustin (12 August 2008)

Bei einem Biehl+Wiedemann Master werden auch kurzzeitige Ausfälle von einem Slave angezeigt. Damit braucht man nicht ständig ein Diagnosetool.


----------



## KeBeNe (30 Mai 2017)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> unter umständen könnte dir von ifm eine anleitung zur störungssuche helfen, den link habe ich jetzt nicht parat, aber da war schön beschrieben, wie man mit dem oszi fehler aufspüren kann, war sehr gut beschrieben.



Hallo,

ich hol das Thema mal wieder hoch, da ich vermehrt mit ASI zu tun habe und in Zukunft das wohl mein Arbeitsbereich sein wird, ich wäre sehr an der Anleitung interssiert, gerade Fehlersuche mit dem Scope auf dem Bus ist nicht so trivial, da immer beide Signalleitungen betrachtet werden müssen/sollten.

Vielleicht könntest du nochmal schauen, wo du den Link oder das pdf hast, IFM hat mich auf die ASI-Fibel verwiesen, aber da geht es eher um Grundlagen und den Analyzer.

mfg René


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

im SPS-Magazin findest Du einen Artikel zur Fehlersuche mit dem Quicktester A-QT 15 für AS-Interface:

http://www.sps-magazin.de/?inc=artikel/article_show&nr=115242


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Juni 2017)

Nachtrag – hier noch ein Link zum AS-iExpert:

http://www.hlg.homepage.t-online.de...ogramm/pdf-dateien/as-i_expert_2016_02_24.pdf


----------



## schenser (7 Juni 2017)

Hallo Rene´
von Indu-Sol gibt es verschiedene Messgeräte für den ASI. Damit kannst du sowohl vorbeugend als auch im Fehlerfall arbeiten.
Gern können wir die Geräte bei einer Präsentation vorstellen oder du kannst in einer Schulung alles über die ASI-Diagnose lernen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jens Rabold
Indu-Sol GmbH


----------



## KeBeNe (24 Februar 2020)

Hallo Jens,

wir haben AsiView von euch, damit kann man gut Arbeiten, ich habe mir noch einen Differentialtastkopf besorgt(sowas in der Art benutzt ihr ja auch), damit ich auch mit einem normalen Oszi die Signale  sinnvoll betrachten kann, das klappt wunderbar.
Aber das AsiView ist schon ein feines Werkzeug für Leute die eher Anwender sind.

Schöne Grüße aus SLN nach SLN

mfg René


----------

